

A New Theory of Awesomeness and Miracles - prabodh
http://shorttermmemoryloss.com/menace/

======
euroclydon
Couldn't really finish it, but it reminded me that life is short and that
there are a lot more fun things out there to do and think about than yet
another business app: Stories, Art, the intersection of fantasy and reality.

------
drallison
An outstanding presentation both in terms of content and presentation.

~~~
michael_dorfman
I half agree.

The presentation was, indeed, outstanding. The content was half-a-click above
'meh'. Honestly, were there any ideas here that you don't think were common
knowledge to the average HN reader?

~~~
crux
I suspect it is the very rare average HN reader who has spent any time this
morning idly wondering whether a computer built out of matchboxes to play Go
would be bigger or smaller than the Crab Nebula.

~~~
michael_dorfman
Really? I first came across the matchbox tic-tac-toe concept in Martin
Gardner's Scientific American column as a teenager, and the first thing I did
was some back-of-the-envelope calculations on how many boxes would be required
for chess. If I recall, it was larger than the number of atoms in the
universe.

Please don't tell me I'm unusual in this regard.

------
diN0bot
> "which first counted normally in some series, such as addition by 2—“0...
> 2... 4... 6...”—until they grew restless, when it would suddenly add not 2,
> but 74, or 117, or some other, defiantly not-2 number."

is this because it was in fact computing a different but intended function, or
was it a random bug? and was it a bug intentionally added by babbage or
inexplicable?

i'm trying to figure out what the below quote _means_

> "This, claimed Babbage, represented the sudden, miraculous change—reality
> was pre-programmed with unexpected events which demonstrated the changing
> will of God."

------
aarongough
I started reading this with the idea of just taking a cursory glance, but the
slides _really_ drew me in. I ended up reading the whole thing!

The whole thing seems like good clean fun, the author is obviously an
interesting and quirky sort of guy...

------
Freebytes
I found the article very fun and interesting. Mixing print-outs with drawings
of which pictures are taken to be the images in the article was a nice twist.

------
crux
I absolutely love the color design on that website. Which, considering it
consisted of a single color of underlines and a sharpie, is pretty good.

